# Weight Loss On Honest Kitchen



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I feed my girl 3 cups of THK daily, rotating the varieties. Plus some sardines or chix wing, cookies etc. But she has lost around 6lbs. And she was already slim. 

She's energetic and healthy but super skinny. Are there any recommendations for more calories! TIA!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I have to feed more THK than their base mix box suggests for my guy's weight, so I wouldn't be surprised to see that in their meat-in variety too. My dog dropped weight on their recommended amount too. Just feed the dog in front of you whatever amount he needs to maintain. 

Also, take a look at the fat source in whatever variety you are feeding. The Preference base mix needs some added -- it lacks EFAs, so those definitely have to be added.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I would either feed more of THK with every meal or add some extra meat (either boiled or raw, whatever you feel more comfortable with) with every meal. Recommended food amounts are just guidelines. For really active dogs, I've found I need to feed more of any commercial food than is recommended. Same with raw... I never get off only feeding 2-3% of their body weight.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Which recipe? Like Gypsy and Magwart, I had to feed more than the recommended amount and added 1/2-1 cup raw or cooked meat. Now I feed Darwin's for bfast and THK for dinner, $


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

ausdland said:


> Which recipe? Like Gypsy and Magwart, I had to feed more than the recommended amount and added 1/2-1 cup raw or cooked meat. Now I feed Darwin's for bfast and THK for dinner, $


We rotate. Love, Fish & Coconut, Zeal, Embark, Spruce.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

gsdluvr said:


> We rotate. Love, Fish & Coconut, Zeal, Embark, Spruce.


:thumbup: I feed Love, Spruce and Embark. They're all low on fat especially the Fish recipe. I add a tsp raw beef fat from the butcher.


----------

